# 3 of carrot cottage residents *pic heavy*



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Clover get down..... Yes mum










But mum look how well i pose on the food bin










look into my eyes










This flower smell pwetty like me










Anything Clover can do i can do better!










I wonder who live's over there?










Must lose some of my baby fat










My fave is this of Morgana poking her tounge out










The big man himself, Clay










Mum, can i help you tidy this messy garden?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

:001_tt1: They're all so big and beautiful xx


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

they are all gorgeous bunnies 

xx


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

yuk, that wind is messing up my new hairdo!!



cute bunnies!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Frags your buns are all gorgeous!!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww there gourges my i steal them lol i love french lops


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

They look massive! Thats a compliment for frenchies isn't it? I don't want to upset Clover or Morgana by calling them big.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Your Clay is the spitting image of my "barney". Absolutely identical, even with the white tail.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL yeah a big compliment lol

Ahhh Clay is a grumpy old git but i love him to bits lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is my Barney

View attachment barney.bmp


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

frags said:


> LOL yeah a big compliment lol
> 
> Ahhh Clay is a grumpy old git but i love him to bits lol


OMG and Barney is, he is so tempermental, hates being picked up. A right Grumpy Sod.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL typical french lop buck IMO
Your Barney is a cutie


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

i think barney and clay look like my willow- she hates being picked up and can be really grumpy haha x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

lolabloob said:


> i think barney and clay look like my willow- she hates being picked up and can be really grumpy haha x


Yeh they do both look like her, it must be the breed then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

frags said:


> LOL typical french lop buck IMO
> Your Barney is a cutie


Thanks hun, he is a big boy and his bites and kicks hurt like hell!!


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

they look so healthy and beautiful


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Muriel May said:


> Thanks hun, he is a big boy and his bites and kicks hurt like hell!!


 im way to quick to have been biten he he
If any of mine started to bite i wouldnt breed from them, they do pass on there personality IMO and this is 1 thing i wouldnt breed in.
Clay is just a thumper and hates being picked up but yeah his back legs are powerful and hurts like hell when he scratches me!
I look like a self harmer from scratches i have on my arms lol


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Great photos. They're all beautiful!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub: Great pics hun, Clover is adorable


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they all look massive and so happy having some roaming time  great job frags!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just adorable 

x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic pic frags  i love your buns, theyre absolutely stunning.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Gorgeous Bunsssss so obvious how well looked after anf happy they must be!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Gorgeous Bunsssss so obvious how well looked after anf happy they must be!


Awww thanks Umber, sorry there's no Lily pics but il get some for you soon but she dont let me near her when she in the garden as she thinks im putting her back lol so me and my camera dont get close.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics Frags 

*Heidi*


----------

